# Is there asbestos in air after renovation?



## Nina333 (Mar 28, 2021)

1. Renovation of 1969 condo was done 2 years ago. The company didnt test for asbestos and did total renovation - tear down kitchen wall for open kitchen with most likely asbestos joints/mud, all bathroom renovated, all doors and lights changed on popcorn ceiling. I moved in half year ago and wondering If I am breathing now asbestos air left from improper renovation?

2. And what do you guys think, since many renovations are done in this building without asbestos testing and proper equipment, is it dangerous to live in such a building since the asbestos air can get into halls, elevator, garbage chute and other apartments and constant exposure might be happening?


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

It was suggested in your previous asbestos thread to get some samples tested. Have you done this?

No one can know if you do not test.


----------



## Nina333 (Mar 28, 2021)

> It was suggested in your previous asbestos thread to get some samples tested. Have you done this?
> 
> No one can know if you do not test.
> 
> - Redoak49


Thanks for suggestion. I couldnt test the dust, because it was gone and the floor was closed already. The kitchen wall is already gone, so cant really test that either. Cant test anything from bathroom since I have no idea where everywhere the asbestos could be and its all new now there. I am asuming 99% there is asbestos in joints mud from 1969 condo. So just wondering how this work. Since companies are not testing for asbestos here before renovation, now am I safe since its i guess normal or I might have now asbestos in air and breathing it every day and need to do an expensive asbestos air check?


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

It would have to be magic dust to still be in the air after 2 years. You are worrying about a non-existent problem IMO.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## tvrgeek (Nov 19, 2013)

I agree with Brad, but having the air sampled will give a piece of mind. Actually, having it sampled for most common issues, asbestos, mold, VOCs, Radon etc is one way to know if , and a strong IF you have any issues.


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

Paint seals dust. If there's no dust in the air then there's no dust of any kind, asbestos or otherwise.

Asbestos locked in walls etc. isn't airborne and therefore not a threat.

What was "improper" about the renovation? Or are you just fishing?


----------



## Nina333 (Mar 28, 2021)

> Paint seals dust. If there s no dust in the air then there s no dust of any kind, asbestos or otherwise.
> 
> Asbestos locked in walls etc. isn t airborne and therefore not a threat.
> 
> ...


@madmark2 Improper that no test was done, although I think its obvious there will be asbestos joint in a wall they going to tear down, so I doubt precautions were really made as using plastic sheets, cleaning the air or any proper asbestos removal… (i seen the contractors here while renovating just walking casualy withouth any proper equipment) there is baseboard heaters where if it got there, impossible to remove, we had to remove the top new laminate floor becasue of leak and there was a lot of dust on that old floor so that possible asbestos dust could be circulating in air even while they were painting and walking through that dust? Dust going outside to the hall on the carpet…


----------



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

You need to understand the difference between what your mind can imagine to be risk and actual risk. Actual risk can be determined by reliable tests using proper testing equipment. Get the tests and tell yourself the results are true.


----------



## controlfreak (Jun 29, 2019)

Once any testing is done there is a document trail that will follow your house forever. If you don't have dust let it go. I mean if you haven't vacuumed or mopped for two years if could be there but I wouldn't open up walls to test now. My house is over 100 years old and probably has asbestos and lead paint but I would never test for either. Just be aware it is likely there and take precautions so you don't create a dust storm with either. Think about it every single house built during this time period will have asbestos in it. For the record the entire outside of my house is covered with asbestos shingles. As long as I am not cutting or sanding them I am fine.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

Nobody here can answer your question.

You need to buy a test kit to do an air sample test. They are available from several sources. You can also figure out how to do it anonymously. If you do not do a test you will never be happy or comfortable.


----------



## Knockonit (Nov 5, 2017)

phil32 nailed it, me thinks the issue is dead, dust only around when working if that concerned, move out, move on, live life without worry,


----------



## xedos (Apr 25, 2020)

Doesn't Federal Law require testing for renovations / demolition in homes built before a certain date that escapes me at the moment ?


----------



## Nina333 (Mar 28, 2021)

> Nobody here can answer your question.
> 
> You need to buy a test kit to do an air sample test. They are available from several sources. You can also figure out how to do it anonymously. If you do not do a test you will never be happy or comfortable.
> 
> - Redoak49


I wish we would have these test kits for air sample but in canada we dont  so yeah thinking of calling someone to do it, but its quite expensive around 500$ plus if its positive it will be hard to sell this place as someone just stated. Some ppl say do not worry some you need to test so very hard to make decision here what to do.


----------



## controlfreak (Jun 29, 2019)

Sell the place before you know if it is there and move, done!
or
Set up and pay for testing, workers in hazmat suites, remediation, encapsulation and a disclosure form on any future sale.

Not trying to be a jerk here. If you were exposed it was two years ago and there is not much you can do about it now. I really think you are fine and it is a non issue in this case. I think it was a primary hazard for those that worked around it daily in trades that had the problems. I was only wanting to point out that once you release the asbestos genie from the bottle you can't put him back in. If you do ant future work that will involve sanding or demolition, that will be the time to ask about it I would think.


----------



## Nina333 (Mar 28, 2021)

> Sell the place before you know if it is there and move, done!
> or
> Set up and pay for testing, workers in hazmat suites, remediation, encapsulation and a disclosure form on any future sale.
> 
> ...


Thank you! Ok I guess it would be ideal to get an anonymous air test kit but since its impossible I guess its not that dangerous from all the answers here I hope. And it would be ideal to sell the place before testing, but at the moment its impossible.

I was not here when the renovation happened and I am ok if I had previous exposures since that cant be undone, but at the moment I am trying to figure out if I can still be exposed through:
1. constant renovations happening in the building where possible asbestos air gets to whole building, elevators, garbage chute and into aparments since the air is blowing inside under door
2. i dont know if after improper demolishion of kitchen wall with asbestos mud joints after 2 years could still be asbestos in air and in hidden places (heater, closets, dust on popcorn ceiling what cant be cleaned…) and if its there it could be getting into furniture and clothes and cant be cleaned…
3. I had 2 previous exposures, just recently 3 tablespoons of dust from that old renovation went into air in the furnished aparment (they were fixing moldy floor and uncovered the old dust and it just went into air while they were tearing the floor apart) and before in my old aparment we put and took out 20 nails and screws into asebestos wall withouth cleaning the dust and i just dont know how much asbestos could from these 2 incidents got into clothes, shoes, carpets, furntiure… and if those are safe to use or not. 
Thank you for reading this and giving me advices!


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

If someone else is doing renovations in the same building, call and express concern to local authorities. If they are possibly stirring asbestos dust up in the building without taking precautions or at least warning the other residents, your concerns would be fully warranted.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

Sounds like you should check with the local building department. See if anyone has permits, or is doing work according to local code. If not, air quality may not be the only issue you could be facing.

For most enquiries like that they can be done anonymously, call from a phone elsewhere, ask them about work being done at 1234 XYZ street, and let them find out.

I agree the air situation would be gone 2 years after, actually right after paint went on, and the floors were covered, but air may not be your biggest problem if work is just being done willy nilly.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

Simply said, the federal government is not the boss of us (the end all authority in all matters in the several states).



> Doesn t Federal Law require testing for renovations / demolition in homes built before a certain date that escapes me at the moment ?
> 
> - xedos


----------



## controlfreak (Jun 29, 2019)

Shh, I sanded lead paint this week….peeking out the window blinds looking for Feds


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Hope you wore a respirator CF. That stuff ain't no joke.


----------



## controlfreak (Jun 29, 2019)

No respirator, my face went commando!

Actually inside you really don't want that dust going allover both for just the mess and the obvious lead hazard. I brought out the shop vac and left the motor and exhaust outside and attached the hose to the sander for a dustless sanding job. That is me now but in my younger days only God knows what I have ingested. Lots of time in attics and spraying oil base paint. I used to have to wipe the inside of my nostrils with a paint thinner rag.


----------

